# Insurance.. what do you pay?



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you have to pay a registration fee each year as well? We have to pay registration and 3rd party injury insurance separately to our comprehensive insurance. We only pay excess (deductible) if at fault and I am covered for up to 20million dollars damages if I hit something really expensive. My regular insurance is comparable to what you pay, only I pay annually.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Do you have to pay a registration fee each year as well? We have to pay registration and 3rd party injury insurance separately to our comprehensive insurance. We only pay excess (deductible) if at fault and I am covered for up to 20million dollars damages if I hit something really expensive. My regular insurance is comparable to what you pay, only I pay annually.


We pay the state once a year for license plate tabs.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I know this type thread was done in the past, the problem is the variables you can have such as the amount it covers, full liability, towing, rental vehicle, age and so on. Which State you live in can also change the amount dramatically. I'm not sure how many you will get but last time it was huge variances.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm 26, have a horrible driving record (lots of speeding tickets) but those are all 3+ years old except 1 (I cleaned up some). No accidents.

I've got full coverage on the Cruze with 100/300/100 for injury/property damage/uninsured motorist with a $500 deductible.

Also have my Taurus with state minimum coverage.

I pay $196 a month. Without the Taurus (if I ever sell it) I'd pay $152 a month for just the Cruze.

It's my understanding that tickets that are 3+ years old don't count against you, but I could be wrong. Also my age and the new-ness of the Cruze probably play in a lot too.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You mean if a drunker driver driving at 100 mph through a red lights, slams in the side of your vehicle, causes you severe injuries, its no-fault in your state?

Dumbest thing next to no-fault divorce laws I ever heard of.

Who do I let know what premiums I am paying? Other insurance companies of course. Scan my home owners and auto policies with a form letter asking for their rates, include drivers in the family and their driver's license number, and email this off to companies that have a good reputation.

This is all the information they need to provide a quote, surprising the number of replies I get, stick with your present company. TV is loaded with insurance companies all promising the lowest rates. Should be sued for false advertising.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am 23 yrs old

Leasing

Married.

Progressive snapsho discount.

$144 a month, has been steadily going down!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

No-fault was sold (by lawyers) as a way to lower insurance premiums by eliminating courts and lawyers from the process. Needless to say it didn't work. Most states that tried it have switched to a modified version where when one party in the accident is obviously at fault there insurance ends up paying. The problem is that many times you don't get your deductible back without suing.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Has to be insurance companies pushing for that no fault rule, attorneys would be losing lots of money. Typical rates around here are 30% of whatever they collect. So the insurance companies say you are 30% responsible for the damages because you were there. So its either 30% to your attorney or 30% less payment from these crooked insurance companies.

Sounds logical in a strange way, that idiot would have never of hit you if you weren't there.

But not with me, take them to small claims court and also demand consequences damages. With five different cases, haven't lost yet. As one example was in a line waiting for a traffic light to change, idiot pulls out of Macs and slams me right in the side doing over $6,000.00 worth of damage to my car. They can call this no fault? For being 30% responsible for being there, had every right to be there.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

With progressive I pay 540 every 6 months for my 2013 lt rs and my wife's 2014 lt. I have full coverage on both with 100 deductible w/0 deductible glass in comp on mine and 250 collision. I have 500 deductibles on both for hers. That includes roadside, loan/lease pay off and rental coverage. 

I think the cruze is cheap to insure. when we bought then both if our rates went down. So 90 bucks a month iS cheap for me

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I pay $570.18 for 6 month full coverage with $250 deductible for my Cruze, 85 Corvette and my wifes 06 Civic through USAA. I also have my homeowners insurance through them.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

I might be one with the highest number here. I have a 2012 2lt(bought used). I pay 180$/month. My license is just 3 plus years old plus I had a minor accident last year(my fault). 

My deductible is 500$ and I can also drive my wife's car (don't know whether this makes a difference on the rate)


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

1k deductible, 1 speed ticket, $135 a month. Nationwide is on my side?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

The uninsured/underinsured motorist insurance is required in MN, but only costs $23 for 6 months on my policy. Not bad.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Wish I could go back 4 years when Wisconsin did not require auto insurance. As long as you could afford to pay for any damage you caused or someones medical bills insurance was not required. I drove from 17 years old to 30 without any insurance & never once needed to pay for anything(including my own damage). 

Now I'm paying $700 every 6 months, however I only have one car & renters insurance on the policy. See most of you paying under $100 a month also have home owners and other cars on your policy lowering your insurance rates.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This really isn't something that should be used for comparison. The rates will vary greatly depending on zip code. That said, I have a clean record, I live in a nice neighborhood, and I have 4 cars and myself and my wife on the policy. On a 6 month period, here are our costs:

1991 Toyota Pickup with liability ($75.00)
2002 Buick Rendezvous with liability ($143.00)
2000 Buick Regal with liability ($119.00)
2012 Cruze with comprehensive coverage and zero deductible glass coverage ($393.00)

We pay $126.40 a month.

Our applied discounts are:
Advance Quote 
Continuous Insurance Discount - Platinum 
Electronic Funds Transfer 
Five Year Accident Free 
Homeowner 
Multi-Vehicle 
Paperless 
Three Year Safe Driving Bonus

I don't have any other entities (home, etc.) insured on this policy. Just the cars.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm 21 have been in an accident once(I got t-boned)

I pay $75 a month full coverage and a $500 deductible.

I could've bought a 2012 dodge charger and pay $75 a month on that as well. Weird I thought.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

-Clean Record
-Myself and wife on policy
-Two cars, a boat, a bike, and a house on policy
-Full coverage with roadside coverage 500/1000 deductible for comprehensive/collision

$392/six months for the new '14 CTD; was $350 for '11 2LT Cruze, at one point was as low as $320 but wife had no history with insurance company so they bumped it up when she came on the policy.

Despite being worth more than my '11 Cruze at the time, my '09 Subaru Outback was only $293/six months for the same coverage. Outbacks have a very high insurance rating so are cheap to insure. Cruze is OK, but nothing special.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Zip code drives mine up.

$121/month, single-car policy w/ renters insurance (not incl. in that cost). 1 minor single-vehicle accident 3 years ago, $250 deductible, 26 y.o. 

Progressive Snapshot lowered that from $160/month because apparently I suck less at driving than others in my area. Was paying $56/mo for a 1998 Volvo before that. New car = $$$


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Zip code drives mine up.


Single biggest impact on rate.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have state farm and for the past 2 years I had full coverage with a $ 0 deductable and paid $38 per month. I have replaced my windshield 2x and repaired chips 4x all within the past 2 years. State farm contacted me about 2 weeks ago and said they would allow me to keep my full coverage but with a $ 250 deductable. After this change my premium was reduced and I now pay $ 32 a month for full coverage. My home is insured with state farm so we get a discount on the car insurance. Im 30 years old with no tickets in the past 15 years and own a 2012 cruze eco.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Full-price cost of my Cruze Diesel insurance (clean record, no at-fault accidents, $100/300k, $250 deductible) would be $823 for 6 months. With multi-car, multi-policy, and good driving discounts, I actually pay $534 every 6 months - about 50% higher than my wife's van and double my Jeep.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Wish I could go back 4 years when Wisconsin did not require auto insurance. As long as you could afford to pay for any damage you caused or someones medical bills insurance was not required.


I don't I had two cars totaled by uninsured drivers. It's been 10 years, still waiting for my money. 

And zip code is the biggest factor, my insurance dropped BIG time when I moved out of the city.

I pay about 60 dollars a month for the Cruze which will drop in a few months when my not at fault accident drops off. It's not counted against me but apparently keeps from a discount that will save me another $100 a year.


----------



## Pukwudgie (Nov 13, 2013)

Ouch I'm doing something wrong, paying $1000 every 6 months to Geico. 

This is for my 2013 Cruze 1LT with only the wife and I as drivers, both absolutely clean driving records - no accidents.

I think it's the state I live in.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pukwudgie said:


> Ouch I'm doing something wrong, paying $1000 every 6 months to Geico.
> 
> This is for my 2013 Cruze 1LT with only the wife and I as drivers, both absolutely clean driving records - no accidents.
> 
> I think it's the state I live in.


Wouldn't hurt to look around. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

I am going to take the prize for highest rate so far (and I have a pretty good rate overall for my age and area)

I have a 2011 Cruze LS+, financed and mostly paid off. 

I have 1 Million Liability and $1000 Deductible Collision/$1000 Deductible Comprehensive through Desjardins. 

I am 23, male, single and live in the east end of Toronto, Ontario, Canada. I have a 100% clean record no tickets, no claims, no accidents and I have been on an insurance policy since I was 17. 

And here is the kicker, I pay $257/Month ($1542/6 months as some people are quoting) 

But hey its much better that the $350 a month I was paying on my 2005 Aveo, liability only when I was 19. It goes down a bit every year, but it won't go down much more until I turn 25 and get married. Plus it will go down $15/month when I move out further east of the city. 

Toronto area insurance for young male drivers is a real ripoff, $257 is the best I can get, some of the other quotes I have received are in the range of $500 to $600 a month! Just happy to have a chance to vent :RantExplode:


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Let's see: Registration is AUD712.10 p.a., of which the registration fee is AUD238.00 and the TAC Charge (which covers all injuries on the public roads involving cars/buses/motorbikes) is AUD431.00 (and stamp duty of AUD43.10).

This is a flat-fee for all "Light Vehicles", the "TAC Charge" is reduced for vehicles that are garaged in rural areas, and if you are over 70 everything is simply cut in half.

Comprehensive insurance - which covers repairs to my own vehicle and other vehicles or property involved in a collision, up to AUD20 000 000 - costs me AUD696.34 p.a., but I have to pay the first AUD625 of any claim.

I've been driving for mumble decades, insured by the one company, so I get one of the lowest rates they offer.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Yay for me being under 25 -_-

I pay $110 / month. Not bad considering I live in the State of New York.

Driving record is clean as a whistle, other than getting hit a month ago (not at fault).


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

$145 a month for my 07 Grand Prix and the wifes 13 Cruze LTZ/RS through GEICO. 24&25 homeowners and clean driving records


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Geez...some are super low, some super high! 

2011 and 2013 Cruze's - both with $250 comp & collision $0 on glass loan/lease payoff on the 2013 for $673 for 6 months.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> ...Zip code drives mine up...


 Yep, moving from Burke/Springfield VA to Cleveland Ohio my home owners went up but auto went down. Un insured is a seperate policy that is independant of collision. You pick it if the car is old enough where full coverage total isn't going to be high enough to replace the vehicle cost and you don't have a lein.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

left out my Eco is $476 for 6 months and Leggy is $69 per 6 months. Leggy is $500 and Eco is $300 deductable.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

$1M liability, $100K property damage, $500K uninsured, $500 deductible on comp and collision, full glass coverage, rental car coverage, towing, etc.

$269 for 6 months on 2013 LT Cruze MSRP $21,500

$277 for 6 months on 2014 Cruze Diesel MSRP $27,000

$297 for 6 months on 2014 Malibu LTZ MSRP $34,000

43, female, clean record, excellent credit score (provides a discount)and about 6 other discounts

All of these changes in a 2 month period


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm insured with State Farm, (have been since I was 16), have home, and 4 autos with them. I have not had a chargeable accident on my record since I was 19, I am 43 now. My wife and I are the only drivers right now, but that will change next year when my daughter turns 16. I have same full coverage amount on the Cruze and Avalanche. All policies have 100/300/100 liability and 250 deductible with 0 deduct comprehensive. Get several discounts including safe driver, multi policy, multi vehicle and so on. Here is the list and costs:
1993 GMC Sierra 1500 liability only: $47/6 months driven less than 5k miles/year
1979 Trans Am, antique/classic policy with agreed value: $110/6 months driven less than 1k miles/year
2008 Z71 Avalanche full coverage: $288/6 months
2013 Cruze LTZ/RS full coverage: $290/6 months
I have already checked with my local agent about insuring my daughter on the GMC for when she turns 16. Not changing anything on that policy and just adding her to it is going to increase the price from $47/6 months to $225/6 months. That is including getting discounts for a defensive driving class that she will be taking and the Good Student discount that they offer for making good grades in school. They told me when my son, (who is 12 right now), turns 16, it will cost more to insure him than her. I remember when I was 16 how high my insurance was in the mid 80's. I had an 83' Monte Carlo SS as my first car, and remember pay over $800/6 month back in 86' for full coverage. They made some money off me back then. My insurance did not go down until I turned 21 and then it went down again after I got married. And yes, where you live and how much you drive your cars makes a big difference.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Geez...some are super low, some super high! 

2011 and 2013 Cruze's - both with $250 comp & collision $0 on glass loan/lease payoff on the 2013 for $673 for 6 months.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Rates are based on the number of accidents your locale is averaging each year, your age, driving experience, number of traffic violations, claims on comprehensive, accidents that were your fault, distance to work, your employer making you use your own vehicle for travel, the weather where you live. Hurricanes, winters, list goes on.

The amount of liability you carry and as well, the amount of deductible you carry on collision or comprehensive. And whether your state requires you have to pay for no or under insured motorist. Mine does, don't feel this is right, costing me ten bucks extra a month for people that don't have insurance or no insurance at all.

Another variable is coverage, is it just you or anyone you loan your car to. Or what about coverage if you drive someone else's vehicle. What about driving a rental car, towing insurance, goods you left in your vehicle when broke into, read all the fine print of your policy, but take a migraine pill first.

For what is worth, carrying the maximum liability, 250 collision and 100 comprehensive deductible, can drive any vehicle, towing coverage, 5,000 medical and averaging 40 bucks a month that includes that ten buck for uninsured motorists. But pay this annually to save on interest charges on the Cruze. Never was involved in an accident that was my fault, last traffic violation was like 30+ years ago.

Do get a discount like around ten bucks per year because my Cruze has anti-thief, ABS, traction control, and ten air bags. But if I think about the maintenance cost with these items, would rather pay ten bucks extra per year.


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

I pay 330/month that's for my 2011 cruze lt and my wife's 2002 Ford Escape. I have a multi discount policy with renters insurance included. I have full coverage with 1000 deductible. I'm 20 years old with 2 points on my record and one no fault accident that happened a month ago which drove up my rates from 310 to 330/month. Seems like I'm kinda getting screwed. This is the cheapest policy I could find. I also have a discount for opening an account with a local CU. Another reason I'm looking forward to moving out of MI

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nophix (Aug 24, 2013)

32, married, no tickets in 12 years when I bought the car. $250 deductible. I pay $75/month for the Cruze, liability on the wife's minivan, and a collector car policy on my Firebird. 

That's all through Progressive, with huge discounts and a 15 year customer loyalty deal. I had a speeding ticket this year on the way to work, but I doubt the premium will change at renewal due to the ticket forgivness thing that comes with the loyalty package.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Just curious what other Cruze owners pay for insurance.



I am 31, Married, 2 kids. My car is a 2013 ECO with Driver Convenience Package (rear cam). 

I have been a USAA Member since I was 19.

I have not had any accidents at all, but I did have one reckless driving summons for speeding 66 mph in a 40 zone when I was 20 y/o .

I have the coverage shown below.

I payed it off March 2013 through October 2013 averaging $100/ month, and now I have no payments Nov 2013- Mar 2014 (Otherwise $66.83/month).


----------



## DARRYLZO6 (Oct 27, 2013)

2011 Cruze LTRS and 2001 Corvette ZO6,Geico full coverage on both , $98 a month.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> left out my Eco is $476 for 6 months and Leggy is $69 per 6 months. Leggy is $500 and Eco is $300 deductable.


30, USAA(if you haven't already, go to discounts and put OnStar as tracking device) have multi car, renters, tow, h and whatever the state standard was for the rest of the bodily injuries work esc. Subaru is listed as storage, because racecar. That and it's in pieces. 1 limited production car totaled out with driver not on my policy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

According to this list, the insurance company I selected is only #2 on the top of the list.

Best auto insurance companies - MSN Money

But another factor is your agent that for me, puts my insurance company on top of this list. With some agents, run into BS, don't like that. Just fair and honest.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I love how your rates are so much lower then mine. I am trying to figure out why mine is $1900 a year for my 2014 cruz Eco. I am 36 years old, clean past 5 years, drivers def course and $500 deduct , full coverage, good credit score. I have been with Geico for 15 years and they cant lower it. I have called AIG, Farmers and Progressive and they are all the same or higher/ 21st Century wants $2800! What the **** is going on??? Geico cannot give me an answer "thats the rate sir". I am not military so I do not qualify for USAA. I am a single guy and live alone on Long Island, NY. NO kids either, WTH!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gnfanatic said:


> I love how your rates are so much lower then mine. I am trying to figure out why mine is $1900 a year for my 2014 cruz Eco. I am 36 years old, clean past 5 years, drivers def course and $500 deduct , full coverage, good credit score. I have been with Geico for 15 years and they cant lower it. I have called AIG, Farmers and Progressive and they are all the same or higher/ 21st Century wants $2800! What the **** is going on??? Geico cannot give me an answer "thats the rate sir". I am not military so I do not qualify for USAA. I am a single guy and live alone on Long Island, NY. NO kids either, WTH!


Was in the military and was with GIECO from 1958 go 1988, always the best rates. Until I purchased that 1988 Supra with a turbo in it, wouldn't cover me anymore because it had a turbo. Using the argument that I was getting 3 mpg free did not work with them and that is why I purchased it. 

So I switched to AAA for far better rates. Erie for me has the lowest rates, but they are rather particular as to they insure. Other companies around here want at least twice the rates.

Was shocked when I added my then new wife to my policy, that's another driver, but my rates went way down. Guess they figure with their statistics, wouldn't be driving around all night looking for stuff.

Long Island could have something to do with it. Also could get hitched, not bad with the right woman. But with the wrong one, far better off paying the higher rates, ha, speaking from experience. Do you drive to work or take public transportation? More familiar with Chicago, half your paycheck can go for just parking the darn thing.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> I love how your rates are so much lower then mine. I am trying to figure out why mine is $1900 a year for my 2014 cruz Eco. I am 36 years old, clean past 5 years, drivers def course and $500 deduct , full coverage, good credit score. I have been with Geico for 15 years and they cant lower it. I have called AIG, Farmers and Progressive and they are all the same or higher/ 21st Century wants $2800! What the **** is going on??? Geico cannot give me an answer "thats the rate sir". I am not military so I do not qualify for USAA. I am a single guy and live alone on Long Island, NY. NO kids either, WTH!


Usaa doesn't do as many background checks as the other guys do from the start. They only do it when you try and lower your rates. In short I added a fiancé to my policy at one time and she paid less than the company she "works for" with more features added. 

I also am living in Cleveland, Ohio. Zip code determines accident rate and theft rate based on the car you drive. Reason I stayed away from turbocharged cars till I was almost 25 and always got something that was more family and under the radar. Legacy has majority of the STi drivetrain with a few differences to long to list. I got flat 4 power and sound in a larger more luxurious family sedan. 

Being stationed in NJ I see a lot of PA, NY, and NJ guys and the cost of living pay for NYC puts a jr ranking person in a higher tax bracket when we go out on orders. I literally got my ECO brand new and drove from OH to NJ. Got shipped off and returned to my car in the same condition I left it plus environmental dirt and pollen from winds(used the **** out of OnStar remote link and family link to check location and tire pressure while I was away). I got in when I got back I drive to a friends house in Brooklyn, NY. As I street side parked and was pulling up on the parking assist handle my mirror was hit and moved foreword by a chick in a BMW. Yeah that kinda confirmed why I didn't want to move there on top of traffic with a stick shift. 

Another example was when I got my now totaled out car in Texas and shipped it back to Va where I lived at the time. I got the **** car off the car currier near Dulles and not but 3 blocks away I get rear ended at a red left turn light by a guy in a Passat. Then I got rear ended a 2nd time by an escape when the mom was beating her child while still driving. Then I got hit again while parked. Car was later totaled out by my DD not on policy when my side of the car came in contact with a guardrail at 65 or so MPH. They were trying to drift the corner that I always drifted prior to and it kinda didn't work out for them. Rain plus 300 hp rwd land barge. The turning radius in this car was not fun in the city so breaking both wheels lose momentarily is a minor convenience and common practice for the car owners I hung with. This person decided they would try and do what I do at higher speeds in a car they weren't familiar with in this fashion. Never found a car to replace it at a reasonable price since I originally got it in Texas. 

Another example I took the car above for a weekend drive and left my DD parked at my apartment. Came back and it was involved in a hit skip. Same car got keyed 2 years later at my new place. That car had a death wish from the beginning and I was surprised it didn't get totaled out. I almost totaled it out leaving the dealership. A lady in a H2 decided she was going to cut across 4 lanes of traffic to get her exit after distracted by her phone conversation. I ended up in the shop with minor damage, then it got got after that 3 mins down the road from that. 

I thought I only had a few stories but turns out I have quite a lot over the years(not including above) starting in 2003 when I got hit on the way to sell my 6 month old low miles car when another child got a beating while moving foreword in standstill DMV traffic. ECO is the only car that hasn't been in a legit accident, just the mirror tap above and scratch from headlight to tail light. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Was shocked when I added my then new wife to my policy, that's another driver, but my rates went way down. Guess they figure with their statistics, wouldn't be driving around all night looking for stuff.
> 
> Long Island could have something to do with it. Also could get hitched, not bad with the right woman. But with the wrong one, far better off paying the higher rates, ha, speaking from experience. Do you drive to work or take public transportation? More familiar with Chicago, half your paycheck can go for just parking the darn thing.


 The wrong one can take you to the cleaners, ruin your credit, and take kids, house and the car we are comparing insurance rates about. 

That was the factor as well when I added a person. Even on their policy with actually married they never had as low of rates. It seems like people had different situations with different companies. When it comes to the DMV they all suck. It took almost a month for geico and usaa to total cars out so you are still making payments on a car you can't drive again while trying to find a new one waiting on the totaled out check paying insurance on a rental. USAA didn't raise my rates from my car being totaled out but they are notorious for it if you damage a rental. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I still can't figure out how being married makes a difference to insurance rates? Seems like how you drive doesn't matter as long as you are married the rate comes down, if you step back from what you are used to and think about it your wife may not even have a drivers license, yet your insurance drops. What happens if you get divorced?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I still can't figure out how being married makes a difference to insurance rates? Seems like how you drive doesn't matter as long as you are married the rate comes down, if you step back from what you are used to and think about it your wife may not even have a drivers license, yet your insurance drops. What happens if you get divorced?


Ha, can answer this, your rates go up. Even though you spouse can be driving you nuts so you drive like an idiot. All based on statistics.

Ever notice on TV, two types of commercials. One is on drugs that will cure one small problem and give you ten more and tell you to go to your doctor and insist on getting that drug. Like he doesn't know what he is doing. Other is auto insurance like you should worry about coverage if your neighbor cuts down a tree and lands on your vehicle.

How about 15 minutes will save you 15% that is on every two seconds. Guess who is paying for these countless commercials.

Companies I had the most problems with is Heritage and American Family, not my companies, but the other guys that hit me. 30% guilty for being there. State Farm was pretty good, apologized for their client hitting me and send me the check for a body shop I trusted to repair my vehicle correctly. American Family wanted me to take my vehicle to a body shop with a very poor reputation, ended up in small claims court with them. And won.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

McNeo said:


> I'm 26, have a horrible driving record (lots of speeding tickets) but those are all 3+ years old except 1 (I cleaned up some). No accidents.
> 
> I've got full coverage on the Cruze with 100/300/100 for injury/property damage/uninsured motorist with a $500 deductible.
> 
> ...


I carry the same coverage as well. However, I'm on the $250.00 deductible. (you'd be surprised at how little difference it is to go down to the $250.)

State Farm = 47.. No tickets or accidents in 20+ years. $90.00 a month


----------

